# Old Bulova Caravelle Worth Fixing Up?



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

My father just gave me an old Bulova Caravelle of his that he found while cleaning out the garage. Its probably hasn't been worn since the late 1970s. As you can see its pretty badly beat up, the crystal is very heavily scratched. It also seems to be loosing about 2 secs per minute. Unfortunately, I can't seem to get the back off for a shot of the movement (an automatic of some sort).

Is something like this worth getting fixed up? I understand they weren't overly expensive watches in the first place.



















This strap was found with the watch, it was probably intended to be used with it:


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Now that it's been running for a few hours it doesn't seem to be loosing as much (if any) time anymore. My father said he thought it was an automatic, but on closer inspection I'm not so sure of that. Something does seem to make noise when you shake it, but I think its just that the movement is slightly loose.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's worth getting fixed up if it means something to you, and if it was given to you by your dad in a way you will always remember that it was from your father. It's not a Premier league mechanical, and the case is base metal with some imperfections. You could spend some money getting it in good shape, but the economics of such an expenditure have to be equated by the level of your affection for it!









You could try asking him what he thought of the watch, as a hint to your spending some money on it. If it is the only watch he has given you, I would probably get it done up!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like Griff said..









Jason


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> You could try asking him what he thought of the watch, as a hint to your spending some money on it. If it is the only watch he has given you, I would probably get it done up!


Actually, this was his first watch. He never really liked the look of it, but couldn't afford anything better at the time. Once he got a better job, he purchaced himself a much higher end Bulova and stashed this one away. That Bulova was later replaced with a simple Casio digital quartz (which I now have), and he's been using digitals ever since.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello Mad

My recommendations:

Don't bother getting the watch fixed, costs more than its worth.

If its a keepsake it won't matter if its working or not.

Stick the boxed Bulova flexi bracelet on ebay, some Bulova loony will buy it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree with Neil mostly.If the watch is a special and you want to wear it then get it fixed.

Myself,I would hate a non working watch in my collection,it would bug me.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I would put the strap on it and wear it as your everyday watch. At least let your Dad see you appreciate the fact he has passed it over to you. When it stops, then decide whether you want to continue wearing it. If so, then have it done up accordingly.

regards,

Alexus.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is this Caravelle of mine a Bulova then!!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Griff it was made by Bulova.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

......thanks!!.............I didn't know!!!!!


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've stuck it on a black leather (the Bulova flexi is not exactly my style) and will be wearing it for today. Brasso seems to have polished up the crystal nicely, but it didn't do much for he heavier scratches and nics.

It feels funny wearing it, the case is just so small and light compared to what I'm used to (much like my worn once and never again Poljot Deluxe).


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Griff said:


> ......thanks!!.............I didn't know!!!!!


I thought you were the king of caseback removal Griff.









Isn't it signed Bulova inside caseback?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've spent Â£30 each to have cheap Russian watches restored Mike.









As Griff has pointed out. You'll have the work done if its worth it to you.

In relation to watch size. In the future you might be glad to have a few smaller watches.

I'm having a small watch phase at the moment







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > ......thanks!!.............I didn't know!!!!!
> ...


 It says:-

Movement...........17j, Japan, Caravelle watch, 11DP

Case back inside..........3286-DP, Caravelle Div, B.W. Co., Taiwan

I suppose the B.W. could mean Bulova watch!!??


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Griff said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Yes thats right.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I really don't think I will wear this watch again, so I'm not going to bother getting it cleaned up. The ugly strap will probably wind up on Ebay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

1madman1 said:


> I really don't think I will wear this watch again, so I'm not going to bother getting it cleaned up. The ugly strap will probably wind up on Ebay.


Nice to see someone taking the my advice.









You're not so mad madman.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

1madman1 said:


> I really don't think I will wear this watch again, so I'm not going to bother getting it cleaned up. The ugly strap will probably wind up on Ebay.


 I think the only watches worth doing up are those that are in either st. steel or 9ct gold. Plated cases which are made of base metal are very tatty indeed when the plate starts to wear through, and some cheaper spec. brass cases leave a greenish yellow colouring on the wrist after wear.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> 1madman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think I will wear this watch again, so I'm not going to bother getting it cleaned up. The ugly strap will probably wind up on Ebay.
> ...


 I wear a bund or nato strap to protect my little darlings from my nasty acidic sweat.

No green wrist for me







.


----------

